# Sticky  Common Poultry Diseases



## dawg53

Here's a link regarding common poultry diseases including respiratory diseases; bacterial, viral, and fungal diseases... with disease description, symptoms, treatments. Scroll down to "Tables" for matching symptoms:
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ps044


----------

